# hmm..Im ENTP now?



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Did somebody change my profile around, or is this a site glitch?

Also, now there is a song from the Matrix Soundtrack on my page.

Awesome.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

changing your type is easy now :laughing: go to that page on ur cp :]


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I beleive that happened to someonelse as well

I've also got some audio thingy loading on my page too, but I didn't stick around there long enough to hear it


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nyx said:


> changing your type is easy now :laughing: go to that page on ur cp :]


So easy, it practically changes itself!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ya. Had a glitch when transferring the types. Just go over here... http://personalitycafe.com/profile/edit/ to change it.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> Also, now there is a song from the Matrix Soundtrack on my page.


I thought that has been there for a while.


----------



## jkjkgolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Online there are many similar things, you can go to look at, thank you share, I wish you good luck!


----------

